# Short cue - "The Addict"



## robteehan (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a short cue for a friend's student project.

I am still pretty new to this whole process so would appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!

http://www.box.net/shared/2hj83fe791


----------



## JohnG (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi there,

Very competent, professional-sounding. Unobtrusive as well, as it probably should be for a student film. Most student films require a certain deftness of introducing emotion but not getting too big, since the imagery tends to be unable to support Giant Orchestra material.

I do suggest though that you try to push yourself a little harder to write something that doesn't sound quite so familiar. Use a different scale, or put in a couple of notes, even passing tones that don't "quite" fit, or another instrument doing something.

Even use a harmonium or another instrument that is slightly unexpected and not as tame as solo piano?

Because once you start off in a relatively conventional, diatonic mood like this, it's pretty hard to bring it somewhere unique.

Don't get me wrong, it's difficult on a student project because one usually has very little time and limited opportunity to communicate with the director. But give yourself the pleasure of taking a bit more risk with these projects so that you have a better chance of making a unique contribution that couldn't be replicated by other composers; that's how you make a relationship last a long time with a director.


----------



## robteehan (Mar 27, 2010)

Fair point, I guess it's a bit cliche or generic. Part of me feels like it's a good idea to get a grip on the "standard" sounds of my library before I get too experimental though. I should mention that I still haven't seen the film (!), just going off of my friends' somewhat vague directions :shock: 

Thanks for your comment o-[][]-o


----------

